# Forum Home Renovation Decking  ekodeck

## jandasix

Hi,
Has anyone had any experience with Ekodeck, available from Bunnings. Or does the forum have any recommendations/preferences for decking. I'll be decking over an old concrete path and there wont be much or a gap for ventilation to use actual wood. 
Thanks in advance for any advise. 
Cheers
David

----------


## Pulse

I don't like it much, good because finishing isn't needed but bad because it's heavy, blunts tools like drills and countersinks and doesn't  span as well as timber. Hard to handle too because the stuff is slippery, I lost a load off the ladder racks... First time that happened! Slid off the bonnet and some ended up 30m down the road!

----------


## Dean38

We had people next door who used that, they found that it retained the heat too much *when exposed to direct sunlight*. Even thru thongs you could feel the heat pushing up....i would not walk on it in bear feet during a hot day. 
Even at night or dusk it took a while to cool down....so if your trying to get a cooler breeze going thru the house i dont think it will help much with it radiating heat. ( if the path is close to the house that is and in direct sunlight ) 
My 2c would be to check it out for yourself with a sample piece(s)...  
You'll be surprised by the weight of it too... 
BTW, the people next door sold their house to a carpenter and he replaced it all straight away with timber....

----------


## METRIX

Interesting product, I was asked the other day to do an install of the product, Im not so sure about it, nice and straight but looks clumsy to use, and VERY heavy for it's size not sure if they mix a bit of Lead in with the formula. 
And but joints of boards need to be 2mm apart to allow for expansion, and 6mm gap between boards.
And you cant walk on it if hot weather is 30deg or above with bare feat, see below from eko website  *How do Ekodeck boards compare to timber in hot weather conditions?* In hot weather conditions, Ekodeck boards are similar to pressure  treated timber surface temperatures. It is not advisable or safe to walk  barefoot on Ekodeck boards when the ambient temperature is 30˚C or  higher.

----------


## Gaza

We are using about 2000m2 of modwood at the moment it's heavy and stright

----------


## TomEkologix

Hey Guys,  I'm a representative of Ekodeck, and I thought I'd pop in to respond to a few of your hesitations with Ekodeck.  In response to heat, yes, Ekodeck does retain more heat than hardwoods. In terms of use, it should be treated with the same caution as walking on bricks/tiles that have been exposed to strong sun. Ekodeck is recommended to be installed with suitable ventilation as this helps the boards to cool.  With tool durability, Ekodeck needs to be treated like a hardwood. So make sure to use hardwood blades and tools. 
Yes Ekodeck is quite heavy, this is because it is a solid profile and not hollow like some other products. So you can treat it like hardwoods and not have issues with capping ends or finishing boards. This also makes the product sandable which enables you to repair scratches.  Feel free to shoot through any other questions. 
Cheers,
Tom

----------


## ringtail

How long has it been in the country for ? I'd love to know what its real world durability is. It's all very well for new product manufacturers to make claims like " 15 year warranty" for example, but how can one warrant a product that has not been around for that length of time. Particularly if the product is overseas based and has not been used in this country's climate.

----------


## TomEkologix

Hey Ringtail,
Thanks for the question. 
Ekodeck has been sold since early 2009. We provide a 10 year warranty and we are happy to do this because of the accelerated testing that we have done with our product. We've run tests which simulate Australian conditions for:  rot, decay and termitesUV exposuremoisture expansionthermal expansion 
We also have been keeping our eyes on the oldest Ekodeck installations which are close to five years old now and we are very pleased with them.

----------


## ringtail

Good to know but...... see what I mean. " tests which simulate Australian conditions" and  "accelerated testing" are not real world testing. We shall see in another 5 years I guess. Good to hear the earliest product is doing OK. Oh, one more thing. Since the product does not get coated with anything, is the warranty 100 % unconditional and 100% full replacement including labour ? Since there is no maintenance the owner can do ( like they can with real timber) they have no way of protecting their investment.

----------


## Rell

I am more than happy with Eko Deck. It is tricky to work with but the end result is fantastic. It comes in packs of 60 lengths, i suggest you pre order so you get the best. I used about 130 lengths for our front and back decks. It is not that slippery when wet, is does get hot but what doesnt when the sun is shining on it. I suggest for best results use the Camo Deck hidden screw system also from Bunnings. run your timber in a vertical direction for best results even if it means a bit more waste. The less end joins the better. I can send any body photos. love it

----------


## TomEkologix

The the terms for our 10 year warranty can be found here: Warranty | EkologixEkologix The warranty covers "manufacturing or material defect" and customers "are entitled to a replacement or refund for a major failure and for compensation for any other reasonably foreseeable loss or damage."   Thanks for your comments and tips Rell. Glad that you are happy with your Ekodeck. We would love to see some pictures of it.

----------


## r3nov8or

> ...100% full replacement including labour .

  A company wouldn't warrant the labour unless they provided the labour. I'm sure you don't warrant other people's workmanship either.

----------


## WorldwideTimber

As someone mentioned before there are pros and cons to everything.  It  also really depends on what maintenance you want to do over the life of  the deck.  If you are uninterested in staining, sanding, spraying for  bugs/mould, worrying about warping/rotting and the environmental  concerns of rainforest timber, then composite decking is the way to go.   Cleverdeck is made from recycled cellulose (rice husks and hardwood  flour) and HDPE plastic waste.  
Regarding the heating question it states, "CleverDeck will heat up at a  similar rate to timber when exposed to  direct sunlight. Darker colours  will retain more surface heat (up to 25  degrees Celsius)." 
Regarding the fading question it states, "The colour in CleverDeck  decking runs right through the board.  CleverDeck is made with  Ultra-Violet inhibitors that help protect the  colour pigments used in  the product from fading from continual exposure  to UV radiation. The  colour will soften over the first 4-12 weeks that  your deck is exposed  to the elements. This is a natural bedding in  process caused through  the lightening of the cellulose fibre in the  formulation. Once the  initial colour weathering has taken place the  lightened shade will be  maintained over many years." 
Futurewood comes with a 10-year warranty.  For temporary housing  solution (like renters) Futurewood also makes DeckTiles.  They are easy  to install as the tiles clip together and can be laid directly over a  concrete patio or any other solid sealed base.  If you would like to see  colour/material samples, I'd be more than happy to send to you. 
 Thank you. 
JennyLynn w/ Worldwide Timber Traders
08) 9418 3222

----------


## shauck

> A company wouldn't warrant the labour unless they provided the labour. I'm sure you don't warrant other people's workmanship either.

  Yes they will. It's not the workmanship that's being warranted, it's the need to re-do all the work in association with a failed product. I personally have succeeded in re-couping all costs of labour in relation to a product failure (not this product).

----------


## r3nov8or

> Yes they will. It's not the workmanship that's being warranted, it's the need to re-do all the work in association with a failed product. I personally have succeeded in re-couping all costs of labour in relation to a product failure (not this product).

  More fool them, then. 
Also, without any detail on the type of product you are referring too (I was referring to decking materials, but wasn't explicit) it's hard to gauge the relevance.

----------


## ringtail

> A company wouldn't warrant the labour unless they provided the labour. I'm sure you don't warrant other people's workmanship either.

  
Of course it should include labour. If the product has been installed according to the manufacturers instructions why should the contractor be penalised by having to replace it all for free ? If I sub a component of one of my jobs out then yes, I have to warrant that component too - labour and materials. Its only common sense. You don't get a "parts only" warranty with a new car and it's no different with construction. Unfortunately, material suppliers think they only have to warrant their materials which is not the case. It may take a court case to get payment for labour but one will win that court case every time provided the product has been installed correctly.

----------


## shauck

> Of course it should include labour. If the product has been installed according to the manufacturers instructions why should the contractor be penalised by having to replace it all for free ? If I sub a component of one of my jobs out then yes, I have to warrant that component too - labour and materials. Its only common sense. You don't get a "parts only" warranty with a new car and it's no different with construction. Unfortunately, material suppliers think they only have to warrant their materials which is not the case. It may take a court case to get payment for labour but one will win that court case every time provided the product has been installed correctly.

  There's your relevance as said by ringtail. It's relevant to all products. In my case sheet flooring which they re-supplied. Not only did I invoice the company for labour involved in having to relay a floor but also for any extra materials used, glues, screws, etc. Also for having the existing flooring sanded flat to take the new flooring over it. Also for the extra labour to move stacked frames about from floor to floor (multiple level house) which had to be stacked rather than erected as they needed the floor laid first. I sure wasn't going to stop building them and wait for the new flooring material to turn up. Also for time lost to attend a site meeting with supplier and manufacturer. Absolutely any little thing that had to do with the issue was paid for. They didn't bat an eyelid at my invoice.  
With regard to ekodeck, the fact that there isn't any upkeep or coating that needs to be applied for the warranty to be valid, makes it much simpler if there is a problem down the track. I'd imagine one of the most difficult warranty issues would be when the manufacturer claims the product wasn't protected properly and according to instructions. I mean how can they or you know if everything was followed to a t. Drying times, temperatures, sanding prep, cleaning, etc, etc. At least you don't have that worry with the plastic stuff.  
Still prefer timber, personally.

----------


## r3nov8or

shauck, you must have tackled them in the midst of some heavy litigation or known product/batch defect if they said nothing at all about any of that.

----------


## r3nov8or

ringtail, don't complicate this by adding cars to the argument. Yes it's "parts and labour", but with a whole raft of exclusions or caveats. We are talking about decking timbers here.

----------


## shauck

Warranty | EkologixEkologix 
Read it and you'll see they warrant to the same level as what we are saying. 
Excerpt from link above :  _Our goods come with guarantees that cannot be excluded under the  Australian Consumer Law.  You are entitled to a replacement or refund  for a major failure and for compensation for any other reasonably  foreseeable loss or damage.  You are also entitled to have the goods  repaired or replaced if the goods fail to be of acceptable quality and  the failure does not amount to a major failure._

----------


## r3nov8or

Well, yeah, come to think of it, yes! 
Although the definitions of "major" and "reasonably" will be the points of conjecture.

----------


## Burythehatchet

I've just built a Deck and footpath from EkoDeck... All good until my wife discover major staining by plain old water! It only goes away after you mop it. Shes wanting her money back. We are going back to Bunnings to ask for a refund. She has a point. We'll be making a video of it too...

----------


## duke149

I screened my pergola in Ekodeck. I am so far happy with the quality of the product. Time will be the test though.
The weight surprised me, but it wasn't too bad.
A few houses around me had some screening installed around the same time. They used timber. All of them are warped, popped off the screws and the stain is all gone.
They didn't even last 12 months so I am happy with what I have gone with so far. 
Photos of the screening  
10440877_10152525036769679_4630511255609620688_n.j  pg  https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.n...4c5114384eedd9

----------


## METRIX

Looks good, did you use EKO Screen or EKO Deck ?

----------


## Marc

Anything starting with Eco or enviro is trying to make an association with ecosystem, environmentally friendly or "sustainable" and attempting to cash on individuals sensitivity with the subject. I particularly loathe all this attempts to cash in real or imaginary qualifications. 
If you ask me, I say use real timber. Synthetic fake timber look alike, wear badly, swell with water, heat up way too much feels soft under your feet unless you keep the joist closer and has no local experience to show.

----------


## PhilT2

> Anything starting with Eco or enviro is trying to make an association with ecosystem

  Eco is also used to indicate economy or economic.

----------


## Marc

Not really, example?

----------


## PhilT2

> Not really, example?

  The Mack Ecoline is the one with the best  fuel consumption and lowest purchase price. Ford econovan etc etc

----------


## r3nov8or

Economix. For a good cost effective concrete path.

----------


## Marc

Hum ... Eco is one thing, Econo a different one. Mack Ecoline is for those who love the eco system and want to use little fuel so not to increase the rampant global warming. Uhuuu...
Ford Econovan, is an EcoNOmical van and so is EcoNOmix that is so ecoNOmic ... haha  
Just google eco and wonder ... then google econo and wonder even more.

----------


## r3nov8or

Mine was purely a play on 'economics'.

----------


## METRIX

*List all words starting with eco**63 words found.* ecocatastrophe ecocatastrophes ecocidal ecocide ecocides ecofreak ecofreaks ecologic ecological ecologically ecologies ecologist ecologists ecology econobox econoboxes econometric econometrically econometrician econometricians econometrics econometrist econometrists economic economical economically economics economies economise economised economises economising economist economists economize economized economizer economizers economizes economizing economy ecophysiological ecophysiologies ecophysiology ecospecies ecosphere ecospheres ecosystem ecosystems ecoterrorism ecoterrorisms ecoterrorist ecoterrorists ecotonal ecotone ecotones ecotourism ecotourisms ecotourist ecotourists ecotype ecotypes ecotypic

----------


## OBBob

Lol... ecofreak.

----------


## METRIX

The ecoterrorist is a weird one,  
The action of causing deliberate environmental damage in order to further political ends.

----------


## Marc

Yes, yes, lots of words starting with eco, however you are missing the point. The words starting with eco like ecologist are a contraction of the word eco that mean house in latin or greek and the other word in this case logist or the study of. The words starting with econo besides the fact that they happen to share the first 3 letters, are a contraction of the word economy meaning household manager/ment with a second word that may mean the study or the measure or whatever else. 
In modern language, eco refers to the ecosystem and economy to expense, cost, management etc. two completely different concepts with a similar origin. 
In advertising, eco is used to appeal to the green confession and econo to the management conscious. Most of the time the "eco" label is used purely for advertising purposes without any real link with any real or perceived advantage for the ecosystem, particularly when it comes to recycled items that for what we know may use plastics from the rubbish tips of Haiti.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

About 8 years ago my Son who is in the Demolition and Asbestos removal game, picked up some sort of imitation wood made of recycled plastic. 
It was heavier than normal timber and when carrying a long length the bending and bouncing was tad alarming. 
He decided to replace the foredeck on the Catamaran with this plastic timber, primarily because walking on a net is a pain when handling the anchor, and very expensive to replace. 
To eliminate some of the weight we cut a section on the underside with a router after saw cutting the profile. This meant it even more flexible, but easy fixed by providing more supports.  
We decided to sand and paint it to match the white deck and hulls. 
This has been exposed to all that the tropical climate can throw at it, rain, cyclones, burning sun and lots of bare feet dragging all sorts across it. 
We have just lifted all 11 tonne of her out of the water for modification to the keels. 
The boards are still in perfect condition but for the drop marks of some heavy items like anchors and chains. 
If it ever breaks or looks like failing it will be replaced, but not in the 10 years going by it's condition. Keep in mind was second hand to start with. 
Good luck and fair winds.   :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

Well that is some test you put that stuff through...particularly the bear feet with the sharp claws that I assume must come with it ha ha, sorry couldn't resist. :Blush7:  
 I write -give me a brake , all the time. :Biggrin:

----------

